# What breed of high flyer?



## ThePoultryFarm

What kind do you all think is best, considering pros and cons? (Hawk out maneuvering, variety of flying conditions, cost, general health, personality, color variety, etc). Right now I have two pair of tipplers in my 4X10X8 high flyer loft, but with the national yb show coming up I am considering changing my focus. I want an athletic bird that will easily train to hours of flight high in the sky..


----------



## Chilangz

There are many high flyers available region specific. Are you looking at endurance flying or high flying (we call it dot flying, as we can only see the bird as a "dot" because of its height).
Tipplers are best endurance flyers and some tipplers are also excellent high flyers.
Some popular breeds for us in India are local high flyers, Pakistani high flyers like Dobaz, etc. I love iranian high flyers though....


----------



## trinity

if it is for long flying with no performance then you should look for tipplers and if it long flight with performance then tumblers should do good. any how Hawk Manuevering and general health all that is almost same in both the breeds.


----------



## hasseian_313

tipplers are great man the cheap and fly good and one things when you trow a bird for them thell land now best flyer it say iranian and paki highflyers paki not to much color variations but fly good iranians many diffrent typs colors and some tumble and iranian x paki highflyers heard was the best mix i dont mix personaly


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

Anyone know where I can obtain Tipplers in/near Louisville, KY or Dayton, OH or Ironton, OH or Ashland, KY?


----------



## hasseian_313

i got a firend who breeds them in colombus ohio how many do u need


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

I am looking for 1-3 pairs, of good YB. Pedigrees a plus.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

Also, I may take whistle and trap trained 09's aswell.


----------



## pidgey boy

i think tumblers are very fast and avoid hawks well


----------



## Print Tippler

Tumblers are not as fast as high flyers, and not as good at avoiding hawks. Your not going to find high flyers with pedigrees haha. These are not like homers, very few percent of high flyer owners have their birds officially timed. You don't need young birds either, as along as the bird weren't cooped up there whole life they will fly. Only takes acoupe weeks to settle them.


----------

